# Which briaded line for new rod and reel?



## ta67 (Jul 30, 2011)

Just bought a new Okuma Cedros CJF-40 and Okuma Cedros CS-S-902M rod and was wondering if anybody could advise me on a good 40-50lb. braid to go on it for surf fishing around Garden City, South Carolina. I've heard Suffix is good and I saw one the other day on a fishing show called Liquid braid that looked good. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

Power pro would be my choice. I've used it in both fresh and saltwater and have been pleased. Great sensitivity and it'll cast a country mile


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't moved this thread but ask your question on the open board and you should get more questions.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd say power pro also, but I also use spider wire braid too. Why do you want braid? I used to braid-everything, but now only use it when I need to fit a lot of line on a smaller reel.


----------

